# Is anyone still shooting BBs ?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gave ButterFly Style Shooting with BBs a try. It is a bit more difficult but fun and cheap. Shooting with The FlatTop Shooter, 1845 Tubes, Ray's PigSkin Pouch.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I never tried 6mm's. 8mm is my smalles ammo and i already think it's dificult without a magpouch.

Frodo


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dgui, I have been playing with a small natural I built specifically for .32 cal ammo. I just ordered some 5/16" from Trumark to play with. I have tried 1/4" and they shoot really fast and remarkably accurate to 10 meters. Tough to see in flight. I am overrun with Starlings in the summer, they raid my bird houses and wreck the feeders so war is declared this year.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> Dgui, I have been playing with a small natural I built specifically for .32 cal ammo. I just ordered some 5/16" from Trumark to play with. I have tried 1/4" and they shoot really fast and remarkably accurate to 10 meters. Tough to see in flight. I am overrun with Starlings in the summer, they raid my bird houses and wreck the feeders so war is declared this year.
> Philly


Philly, I like all of the above ammo you mentioned but, esspecially the 5/16 because it hits hard enough.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot them quite a bit, recently with the natural DH sent me


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't shoot BB's much but do like 1/4 inch just for some quick fun.


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

I shoot BB's all the time because I haven't gotten around to making a catch box. I step out the back door and shoot into the woods and brush around the house. Twenty-one yards out, there's a property pole about four feet high and I keep one of those smaller plastic margarine tubs on top of. I know everyone shoots cans but the plastic tub makes a great sound when hit, the BB's will poke holes or rip it with no problem using 1745 tubes.

Depending on the light, I can either follow the BB's with no problem or don't see them at all. They hold their trajectory as well as any other size I've shot. I'm guessing I hit it 10-15% of the time so it's really nice when I do, personal record six in a row. I got hold of some really great thin leather from a local Tandy that's holding up very well after 2 or 3 thousands shots. I poked a small hole in the middle where I can see if the BB is centered.

At least for me, for convenience, BB's are great. Not very destructive but fine when matching them to a target that doesn't like them.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Chrome Horn said:


> I shoot BB's all the time because I haven't gotten around to making a catch box. I step out the back door and shoot into the woods and brush around the house. Twenty-one yards out, there's a property pole about four feet high and I keep one of those smaller plastic margarine tubs on top of. I know everyone shoots cans but the plastic tub makes a great sound when hit, the BB's will poke holes or rip it with no problem using 1745 tubes.
> 
> Depending on the light, I can either follow the BB's with no problem or don't see them at all. They hold their trajectory as well as any other size I've shot. I'm guessing I hit it 10-15% of the time so it's really nice when I do, personal record six in a row. I got hold of some really great thin leather from a local Tandy that's holding up very well after 2 or 3 thousands shots. I poked a small hole in the middle where I can see if the BB is centered.
> 
> At least for me, for convenience, BB's are great. Not very destructive but fine when matching them to a target that doesn't like them.


Crome, It took my a long time off and on to get the knack to shooting BBs and I just might be hooked on them. The do fly a great distance with a flat trajectory like you said. Will buy another pack of 6000 when I go back to walmart. And now I have no trouble shooting soft or butterfly, it's a Blast.


----------



## Slingsta (Apr 4, 2011)

My grandfather used is appalachian depression era handiness to make me a miniature slingshot out of hanger wire when I was a kid. (Go figure it would take me 25 years to come back to handmade catpults) It used rubberbands and absolutely loved BBs. I seem to recall losing it when I took it to school and practiced a little shooting at recess. It seems like you should use lighter bands because it basically "dry fires" on regular bands: Something that seems hard on band life to me.


----------



## northern lights (Oct 31, 2010)

I enjoy shooting bb,s I,m fairly new to slingshoots but doing pretty good with ps2 an regeral bb,s at 15 yd,s I like the copper ones better when theres snow on the ground. Then I swicth to the dasiy zinc in the summer. What really like is the low price of ammo an bb,s hit pretty hard. I get tired of shooting at a catch box with heavier ammo. so the bb,s is a good fill in. really enjoy your videos an thanks for sharing. with ray,s pouchs shooting is that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been shooting BB's exclusively for the last few days and I must say I love them. I shot them a bit indoors during the winter but I am really impressed with everything about BB's. I was always under the influence that heavier was better but to be honest im liking the BB much more.

I have been using 2 strand 17-45 (one each side) with rays magnetic pouches and man do they fly far, They are really hard to see but against the right lighting you can see it pretty well. I was really impressed with the distance, VERY impressed actually. I was firing them down the field beside my house at a popcan 30+ meters and able to see i was getting darn close even a few hits here and there, Even more bizarre is how flat the trajectory really was and they had enough punch to make it through the popcan at least one side.

All in all im on a BB kick right now and I think I will be using them exclusively for awhile as its hard to get steel at a fair price in my area and I cant be bothered to haul my catchbox out with it still being chilly and rainy.

If you have trouble seeing them and you really need to see where you are hitting to dial yourself in, Try finding a puddle in a safe area after a rainy day, Throw a pop can into it and take some shots if you miss you will see the splash where it hits and you can compensate, After using the same frame you will pick it up rather quickly and wont even need to see your shots to dial yourself in.

Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I enjoy shooting bb,s I,m fairly new to slingshoots but doing pretty good with ps2 an regeral bb,s at 15 yd,s I like the copper ones better when theres snow on the ground. Then I swicth to the dasiy zinc in the summer. What really like is the low price of ammo an bb,s hit pretty hard. I get tired of shooting at a catch box with heavier ammo. so the bb,s is a good fill in. really enjoy your videos an thanks for sharing. with ray,s pouchs shooting is that much more enjoyable.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet all the animals round near you are glad you dont hunt, you are some shot, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I bet all the animals round near you are glad you dont hunt, you are some shot, jeff


Havn't been home for a couple of weeks and where I am shooting the squirels look on without fear, I think they just know I wont bangum.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> I bet all the animals round near you are glad you dont hunt, you are some shot, jeff


Havn't been home for a couple of weeks and where I am shooting the squirels look on without fear, I think they just know I wont bangum.
[/quote]

Not even a sneeky shot??


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

Just curious as to what qualifies as a BB. Is BB only the .177 cal used in air rifles? or does anything 1/4 inch and below qualify?



dgui said:


> Gave ButterFly Style Shooting with BBs a try. It is a bit more difficult but fun and cheap. Shooting with The FlatTop Shooter, 1845 Tubes, Ray's PigSkin Pouch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uZjlScaaEKY


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Edb, A BB as I know it is the diameter of .177 of an inch so I would say the 1/4 inch is a .25 of an inch.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Edb, A BB as I know it is the diameter of .177 of an inch so I would say the 1/4 inch is a .25 of an inch.


Dgui, how light bands are you using? I have been shooting some 1/4 and .177 with my current s/u and get alot of band slap. I guess I have to lengthen the bands some. It is set up for .32 cal lead and 3/8 steel right now. I'll probably just make another natural for the light stuff.
Philly


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't had too much luck with bbs hard to see fir me. However I do shoot indoors when weather is bad from closer distances ofcourse and use the airsoft ammo bright neon colors, plasticish compound, reusable, and there is a target / trap that they stick to when hit. I'll post dimensions when home


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> Edb, A BB as I know it is the diameter of .177 of an inch so I would say the 1/4 inch is a .25 of an inch.


Dgui, how light bands are you using? I have been shooting some 1/4 and .177 with my current s/u and get alot of band slap. I guess I have to lengthen the bands some. It is set up for .32 cal lead and 3/8 steel right now. I'll probably just make another natural for the light stuff.
Philly
[/quote]

Last night I decided after ready a reply from SlingSta to use lighter tubes or bands for longer life so I cut some Tex Latex and made them 5/16 inch wide and 7-1/2 inches long measured from pouch tie to fork tie and Bingo, nearly everything is a hit. Performance is super. BBs are fast and shoot straight and level. You cant beat the Latex from Tex. If you have the right stuff to send the BBs it will shoot great. I will have to do some more video of my latest exploits with BB shooting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Edb, A BB as I know it is the diameter of .177 of an inch so I would say the 1/4 inch is a .25 of an inch. [/siz


Thanks Dgui, I don't cut my own yet but soon. I'll add it to the list.
Philly
Dgui, how light bands are you using? I have been shooting some 1/4 and .177 with my current s/u and get alot of band slap. I guess I have to lengthen the bands some. It is set up for .32 cal lead and 3/8 steel right now. I'll probably just make another natural for the light stuff.
Philly
[/quote]

Last night I decided after ready a reply from SlingSta to use lighter tubes or bands for longer life so I cut some Tex Latex and made them 5/16 inch wide and 7-1/2 inches long measured from pouch tie to fork tie and Bingo, nearly everything is a hit. Performance is super. BBs are fast and shoot straight and level. You cant beat the Latex from Tex. If you have the right stuff to send the BBs it will shoot great. I will have to do some more video of my latest exploits with BB shooting.
[/quote]


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Woops!! I Pod mishap, sorry. Meant to say.

Thanks Dgui, I don't cut my own yet but plan to soon, will add it to the "To do list"
Philly


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. I guess the magnetic pouch helps a lot. I get fumble fingers.


dgui said:


> Edb, A BB as I know it is the diameter of .177 of an inch so I would say the 1/4 inch is a .25 of an inch.


----------

